# My bird is loosing his feathers around his neck



## sheridangirl (Jan 9, 2008)

He also seems to be shaking a lot. He is in an outdoor coop with his parents and a sibling. They are all fine (no feathers missing). He is able to fly and is normal size. They eat pigeon food and have a constant water supply. I am not sure if he has a skin disease or if he has parasites. What do I look for and how do I treat it?
I will take photos tomorrow and will post them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Exactly where is the feather loss--describe it as best you can.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, do you know about how pigeons lose feathers around their necks when they molt? They lose them around the neck, sometimes all the way around.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If he's about eight weeks old he could be going through his baby molt. But there are some parasites that cause feather loss in one spot. A good photo and detailed description would help diagnose the problem.


----------



## sheridangirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, I cannot get a good photo. He is about 8 weeks old and is losing the feathers around his neck. He is probably just molting. None of the other pigeons have any feathers missing. I will keep any eye on it and if it spreads, I will seek further help. 
Thanks,


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is this the brother to the young pigeon that can't fly?


----------

